# John Owen on Arminianism and ineffectual divine desires



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 16, 2020)

First, They [Remonstrant Arminians] affirm that God is said properly to expect and desire divers things which yet never come to pass. “We grant,” saith Corvinus, “that there are desires in God that never are fulfilled.” Now, surely, to desire what one is sure will never come to pass is not an act regulated by wisdom or counsel; and, therefore, they must grant that before he did not know but perhaps so it might be. ...

For more, see John Owen on Arminianism and ineffectual divine desires.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 16, 2020)

According to some definitions of hyper-Calvinism, that might put Owen into the hyper camp.


----------

